# Bluegreen Points Exchanged for RCI Resorts



## dcooper47 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have 6000 Bluegreen Points which are deeded, and the Resort to which the points are attached is The Fountains in Orlando.

I was in the process of selling these to a a private individual who was very interested in buying them.

When this prospect called RCI, and asked about exchanging Bluegreen Points for RCI Resorts, the RCI rep. told her that Bluegreen points were worth very little to RCI, and that she would have to have around 20,000 to 30,000 points to get a good selection of resorts, or to be able to book a resort well in advance.

This RCI rep. also said she might only be able to get a last minute  exchanges.

Is this true? RCI Points and RCI Points aren't equal, point per point, surely, are they?

Can anyone advise me on this topic?

Thanks


----------



## roach (Aug 27, 2012)

*BG Points vs RCI Points*

There is no exchange rate for BG directly to RCI points.  However, there is a set value for each exchange week with both BG and RCI.  BG and RCI agreed upon a set BG point value to exchange into each region in each season and published it years ago.  I do not have a current copy, but I can give you some idea of the value.  A 2BR exchange varies between 8000 and 22,000 BG points, a 1BR between 5000 and 17,000 BG points, and a studio for between 4000 and 14,000 IIRC.  The rates are the same for resorts despite quality and location within a region.  The exchange fee is a little less than with RCI Weeks.  

The time you make the exhange does not matter.  The rate does not decrease as the date of travel approaches.  You can book up to 2 years in advance if your BG points are in the current use year or have been borrowed ahead.  So, your 6000 points could make a 12,000 point exchange if you used current and borrowed points.  BG points that were no used in the current year and saved could be used to make an exchange up to 6 months in advance.

Partial night stays are also available to Traveler Plus members.  These also have proportionally lower exchange fees.

Mark


----------



## geekette (Aug 27, 2012)

6000 points is not much in the BG system, either.  Very few full weeks available at that rate, generally studios offseason older resorts.

RCI Points are their own currently, BG points are their own currency.


----------



## dcooper47 (Aug 27, 2012)

roach said:


> There is no exchange rate for BG directly to RCI points.  However, there is a set value for each exchange week with both BG and RCI.  BG and RCI agreed upon a set BG point value to exchange into each region in each season and published it years ago.  I do not have a current copy, but I can give you some idea of the value.  A 2BR exchange varies between 8000 and 22,000 BG points, a 1BR between 5000 and 17,000 BG points, and a studio for between 4000 and 14,000 IIRC.  The rates are the same for resorts despite quality and location within a region.  The exchange fee is a little less than with RCI Weeks.
> 
> The time you make the exhange does not matter.  The rate does not decrease as the date of travel approaches.  You can book up to 2 years in advance if your BG points are in the current use year or have been borrowed ahead.  So, your 6000 points could make a 12,000 point exchange if you used current and borrowed points.  BG points that were no used in the current year and saved could be used to make an exchange up to 6 months in advance.
> 
> ...



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks, Mark! This is very helpful - I have gone and printed up the BG - RCI points system agreement.
Regards,
Don


----------



## dcooper47 (Aug 27, 2012)

geekette said:


> 6000 points is not much in the BG system, either.  Very few full weeks available at that rate, generally studios offseason older resorts.
> 
> RCI Points are their own currently, BG points are their own currency.



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks again, Geekette! Your advice on both topics that I have posted have been very helpful.
I believe if the owner keeps 12,000 points available (eg. saving points from the previous year), trading power is much better; would you agree?


----------



## geekette (Aug 27, 2012)

dcooper47 said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Thanks again, Geekette! Your advice on both topics that I have posted have been very helpful.
> I believe if the owner keeps 12,000 points available (eg. saving points from the previous year), trading power is much better; would you agree?



Happy to help!

Trading power doesn't really exist in this scenario (it's more of an RCI like vs like concept).  Points go as far a points go and most usages are fixed "cost".  For example, your Fountains week is 6000 BG points and always will be.  Anything in BG will remain same points. 

But, RCI will move their exchange value around at will so if your buyer today tries to get, say, Branson in December, they may get it for 5500 (making numbers up for demo) but maybe next year that same week sees RCI charging 8000 points.  So not so much trading power as points value.

If there are currently 12000 available, that is a nice bonus, but only half can be used at higher than Red season (nature of saved BG points).  It does give them 12k to use at one shot, which definitely opens up full weeks.  The opportunity for them exists right now only due to your non-usage, but they can do the same when they own it - let the 6000 ride when they can get the higher seasons and use them second year as saved in combo with that years' points.

There are features in BG that don't require points, so having a token amount just to join the club isn't a bad way to go, but it really depends on what they are trying to do.  Being in RCI opens up Last Call, Extra Vacation, etc etc.  If your new owner is not already a BG owner, they would be entitled to bonus time, but only at Fountains (they would have to buy "qualified points" to get BT at all resorts.  

I was thinking there were other cash options for the resale buyer but I think I'm drawing a blank...


----------



## dcooper47 (Aug 28, 2012)

Geekette, Bluegreen told me this purchaser would be able to use Bonus points at all Bluegreen Resorts.


----------



## geekette (Aug 28, 2012)

dcooper47 said:


> Geekette, Bluegreen told me this purchaser would be able to use Bonus points at all Bluegreen Resorts.



No such thing as Bonus POINTS.  There are points, and there is bonus time (cash).

If the person is buying resale, they will NOT be entitled to bonus time at all resorts, only Fountains.  But their POINTS will be good at all BG resorts.

The only way to have Bonus Time at all resorts is via Pinnacle or BG purchase ("qualified purchase").

eta - if they are already "charter members" (stupid phrase, means Bought From Bluegreen) they will not lose any perks they already have, but these perks are only available with a points pkg from Pinn or BG.

I was thinking your buyer was not already a BG owner.


----------



## dcooper47 (Aug 30, 2012)

*Bluegreen Bonus Time*



geekette said:


> No such thing as Bonus POINTS.  There are points, and there is bonus time (cash).
> 
> If the person is buying resale, they will NOT be entitled to bonus time at all resorts, only Fountains.  But their POINTS will be good at all BG resorts.
> 
> ...



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks, Geekette!


----------

